
Weighing the Good and the Bad of Autonomous Killer Robots in Battle - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/04/28/476055707/weighing-the-good-and-the-bad-of-autonomous-killer-robots-in-battle
======
JoeAltmaier
Overheated hype. There are already over 100 million land mines deployed around
the world. Pretty stupid as robots go; but the same heartless automated
indiscriminate killing. Been going on since World War I. So yes we'll get used
to it, since we already have.

